# Kid Oriented Club in Washington County



## Bruz (Feb 10, 2011)

Outlaw Hunt Club is in need of 1 More Family for the 2013-2014 Season.  

390 Acres Washington County,GA

Family and Kid Oriented Club.....Most stands are Double Ladders or Tri-Pods.[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]

This will be our Seventh season and we had a very enjoyable first 6 years. The property received little pressure as it is a secondary or third club for most members. 

The properties consist of one 170 acre tract with two 40 acre fields planted in Bermuda and Corn per the landowner. This property also has a field set back in the woods that we can plant with anything that we want. This piece has River frontage.I saw good Hog and Deer sign on this tract and it could support 6 or so hunters at one time if we spread out.

The 125 acres tract has 2 30 acre fields that will be planted in peanuts and soybeans per the landowner. I saw good Deer,Turkey and Hog sign on this tract. The left side is bordering the River and the back is bordering a creek which the beaver have flooded. It's really swampy in the back.

The 95 acre tract is mostly field surrounded by 75-100 yards of hardwoods around the edge. This tract is fallow and provides great edge and cover so the deer love it. 

The property has NEVER been leased before we leased it. The landowners really want us to reduce the Deer and Hog population as they are destroying their crops every year so we will go by Georgia State Law as far as harvest is concerned.

We have a nice little camp area with power,water and skinning pole.

I want to hunt 6 Full Family Members at $900 Each.  

We currently have 1 Full Membership at ($900) . 

***You can PM me here or call me at 770-596-7010 for more information.***





Outlaw Hunt Club
RULES FOR THE 2013/2014 SEASON

1) All hunting activity must comply with the Georgia State 2011-2012 hunting regulations. 

2) All members must read and understand the rules and attest to this fact by signing below.

3) Firearms – Loaded Firearms will not be tolerated in camp. Absolutely NO discharge of Firearms on
club property except for the purpose of harvesting game during season unless approved by the president.

4) Hunting Areas (Deer & Hog) The Members must pin in to the area in which they intend to hunt as identified on the property map. The member MUST remove the pin at the end of each hunt. The pin system is first come first serve and allows the hunter a 100 yard radius. This is a laid back Family Club so we work with each other....Especially when we have kids and need to hunt one of the Multi-Person stands. 

5) Scouting - All major scouting must be done before bow season. Scouting during bow and gun season
must be done between the hours of 12:00 noon and 2 PM, this includes placing and removing deer
stands. The property is to be left undisturbed from August 15 through the beginning of the season

6) Trophy Rule – The goal of the club is to reduce the number of deer and hogs so we will abide by the Georgia State Law concerning buck harvest. Our adult members take larger deer normally but kids are allowed to shoot any Buck they wish....First Ever Bucks are not taken from the members quota. 

7) Work Days- The club will hold 1 work weekend per year in August. This weekend is for improving the club property not hanging stands or working on personal property. Every member must contribute to improving the property on these work days. (Hanging posted signs, cutting grass, working on club roads, planting food plots etc. ALL members are expected to contribute on these work days.

8) Safety – The safety of members and the surrounding land owners is our top priority. Each member must adhere to basic firearm, tree stand and off road vehicle safety practices. Anyone found to be behaving in an unsafe manner will be asked to correct the behavior once and will be removed from the club if found to violate the rules again.

9) All Deer, Hog and Turkey harvested must be photographed, weighed and registered in the club harvest record. NO Exceptions. If a member is found to have violated this rule they will be dismissed from the club without refund of dues.

10 Hog and Coyote Hunting – Hog hunting will be allowed during the dates of Jan16th-March 11th and May 16th-August 15th. You may also take Hogs during Deer season as the opportunity presents itself.

11) GUESTS- Each member will be allowed 2 guest weekend per paid membership. This guest weekend must not fall on Opening Weekend for any season. This does not apply to Duck Hunting. 

12) Any members wives and children under 18 or a Full Time Student that are hunters may hunt with the member, but they must remain with the member at all times. They must hunt in the member’s pinned areas only. Any deer taken by family members count against the member’s total for the year except in the case of a child’s first ever deer which can be ANY deer.

13) Personal Property- This club is not responsible for items that are left at camp. 

14) NO Quail hunting allowed.

15) No Dogs allowed on the property other than camp except to track injured animals or Hunt Fowl. 

16)Food Plots-Member’s are expected to SHARE all costs and labor associated with food plots. The club president will designate appropriate sites for the establishment of food plots. Any member who disturbs any area other than those identified will be dismissed from the club without refund of dues unless approved by the president.

17) Drinking Alcoholic Beverage must be limited. This is a family club and a couple of beers with dinner will be tolerated but there will be no drinking during the day and if drinking is a problem once you will be removed from the club without refund of dues. No Exceptions.

18) DUCK Hunting is allowed for the first time ever this season FOR FULL MEMBERS ONLY. NO DUCK HUNTING ONLY  MEMBERSHIPS. Once the club is filled we will determine how we are going to handle the overlap of Deer and Duck season. With 2 of the tracts having Ducks this should give us options.   

19) The president reserves the right to amend these rules at any time that he determines that it is in the best interest of Outlaw Hunt Club.

End of Year Video...2009-2010

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/Outlaw_2009_mov_ipod.flv">

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=475806&highlight=outlaw+video

Kids camping out






First Deer Ever











The Gang


----------



## Bruz (Feb 10, 2011)

Game Camera Video

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/MVI_1123.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0048.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0144.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0122.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0115.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0109.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0080.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0069.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0055.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0049.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0018-1.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/SUNP0013.flv">


----------



## Bruz (Feb 10, 2011)

Turkey (I can't kill them but we got em)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/MVI_1109.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/MVI_1120.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/MVI_1115.flv">

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/MVI_1100.flv">



Property............


----------



## brad pruiett (Feb 10, 2011)

*washington prop*

whats up bruz. lookin for a spot to hunt next year. sounds like u might have a little something for me and jr. can we leave the camper there year round. when are the dues due.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 10, 2011)

Brad,

Yep we stay down there. With Hogs,Yotes and fishing the River the season never really ends. The owners live there so no problems with thieves......so far

Call me and we'll go Hog Huntin or fishing and I'll show it to you. 

Bruz


----------



## Bruz (Feb 11, 2011)

DUCK HUNTING IS NOW ALLOWED. 

We are loaded with Ducks in the swamp. 

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Feb 11, 2011)

PMs Returned.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 12, 2011)

PMs returned. 

Please read the rules posted above before sending a PM. The rules are for EVERYONE in the club including me. It would not be fair or right to adjust or tweak the rules to fit someone's specific needs. 

I do not have to have members....I choose to have like minded families join the club to add to the experience. 

Thanks and I look forward to meeting those I've spoken with so far. 

Robert


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds liek a great place Robert.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 12, 2011)

01Foreman400 said:


> Sounds liek a great place Robert.



Thank you. It feels like home if that makes sense. The place is great but the peopke make the memories. 

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Feb 13, 2011)

PMs Returned.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 14, 2011)

TTT PMs Returned.

I'm going to be showing the club this weekend and killing Hogs. 

Robert


----------



## daddy88 (Feb 14, 2011)

NO dog rule? You guys don't allow coon hunting then? Pm me


----------



## Bruz (Feb 14, 2011)

D88,

We don't have enough contiguous acres for any type of Dog Hunting. So Hogs and Coon are out because it would be too likely that the dogs would cross our property lines.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## wtc (Feb 16, 2011)

I live in the Atlanta area.  About how long does it take to your club?  How many members are in your club?


----------



## Bruz (Feb 16, 2011)

wtc said:


> I live in the Atlanta area.  About how long does it take to your club?  How many members are in your club?



WTC,

From Athens I would say 2:15-2:30 and we will have 7 Full Members and 2 members who are Hog/Coyote and can only hunt when it's not Deer or Turkey season.

The property is broken into 3 sections as seen on the map and could hunt 15-18 comfortably and this is a second or 3rd club for most so it doesn't get a lot of pressure.

This is the club most used when a Dad wants to take his kids hunting.

Robert


----------



## CHRISTIAN HUNTER (Feb 16, 2011)

Where exactly in washington co is it located?


----------



## wtc (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you for the fast response Bruz,  do you have other people hunting around you?  I have a couple of grandsons I would like to get involved in hunting and need to be extra careful, safety you know.  Do you do any trophy management?  Sorry for all the questions.  Pretty important stuff as I am sure you can appreciate.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 16, 2011)

CHRISTIAN HUNTER said:


> Where exactly in washington co is it located?





wtc said:


> Thank you for the fast response Bruz,  do you have other people hunting around you?  I have a couple of grandsons I would like to get involved in hunting and need to be extra careful, safety you know.  Do you do any trophy management?  Sorry for all the questions.  Pretty important stuff as I am sure you can appreciate.



We are just South of Sandersville.

There are a few farmers who hunt near us....no safety issues or thiefs to deal with in 3 years. 

No trophy management. We hunt deer. 

Robert


----------



## buzzin4bass (Feb 16, 2011)

Is it near Wilkes county? Also is turkey hunting allowed and 4 wheelers?


----------



## Bruz (Feb 17, 2011)

Washington County. Yes we hunt Turkeh and 4 wheelers are allowed but not necessary. 

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Feb 19, 2011)

PMs Returned.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 22, 2011)

Still some spots available....one of our members is being transferred to a base in Kentucky....thank you for your service Jon

The Hogs are in the peanuts now

Robert


----------



## wtc (Feb 23, 2011)

WTC here, Sorry for the delay getting back to you.  I have been traveling a lot.  I guess a couple of farmers is pretty safe.  I assume you know them and they're good folks?  I am a little concerned about the no drinking until after dark rule.  I don't drink much but I do sometimes like to have a cold (adult) drink before sunset.  Is that a problem?


----------



## Bruz (Feb 26, 2011)

wtc said:


> WTC here, Sorry for the delay getting back to you.  I have been traveling a lot.  I guess a couple of farmers is pretty safe.  I assume you know them and they're good folks?  I am a little concerned about the no drinking until after dark rule.  I don't drink much but I do sometimes like to have a cold (adult) drink before sunset.  Is that a problem?



WTC

This one is touchy. .......and I hate answering a question with the word but .."it depends". Are there kids in camp? Do you plan to hunt that evening? Etc.....

Until the members know you and the situation is suitable the answer is no.

Robert


----------



## shall38 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Bruz,
Was wondering if any openings left? Got a house full of younguns wanting to hunt. Have been looking for a real family oriented club and by the pictures you seem to have it. have a few questions regarding work days as I work weekends and would be there mostly weekdays. also have been looking for a year round with hogs (wife is dying to hunt one). Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## shall38 (Feb 27, 2011)

Bruz,
I guess another important bit of info would be when do you need the dues paid by.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 27, 2011)

Shall

The highest concentration of hogs is now. Really now until about mid summer and then they become scarce. Dues are due at the end of Turkey season but i need $300 deposits by April 2nd. 

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Mar 1, 2011)

PMs returned. Openings still available.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys and Gals, 

For what it is worth... I was on this lease the first year and it is a great set of properties. 

Bruz runs a first class operation and the property has some serious potential to cough up trophy bucks. Washington County is somewhat of a sleeper in that regard. 

Great ag on the property to hold the deer in, super access to all portions of the lease, superior land owners (this is FAMILY land, not timber company land), low hunting pressure in the area and loads of wildlife and fishing. 

The only reason I left is because I live in SC and the drive was too far... 

This is a great opportunity - I recommend it highly!

Jim


----------



## Bruz (Mar 4, 2011)

Jim,

Thank you for the kind words. You and Your Brother joining was a great thing as my family got a some very close friends in the process.....I know I don't have to tell you but Ronnie,Carol and the kids are some of the best folks I know. 

Bruz









Jim Boyd said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> For what it is worth... I was on this lease the first year and it is a great set of properties.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruz (Mar 4, 2011)

PMs returned. Openings still available until the Property Tour which I will be scheduling in the next couple of weeks.

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok....definitely showing the club April 2nd and 3rd. 

Bruz


----------



## Bruz (Mar 14, 2011)

Please contact me again if you would like to see the property April 2-6.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2011)

Bruz said:


> DUCK HUNTING IS NOW ALLOWED.
> 
> We are loaded with Ducks in the swamp.
> 
> Robert





What is the cost for a Duck only membership??


----------



## Bruz (Mar 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What is the cost for a Duck only membership??



Ducks are only available to full members.

Thanks for the interest. 

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Mar 19, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bruz (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to be down April 2nd through the 10th Turkey Hunting...I can show the property then. 

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Mar 26, 2011)

Bump

A Hog and a Turkey down today...Showing the property next week. 

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Mar 30, 2011)

To the Top....Showing the property next week!


----------



## Bruz (Apr 2, 2011)

Leaving this morning for the week. 

If you are one of the interested folks coming down this weekend you can reach me on my cell. 770-596-7010

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome to Darren, Bobby and Joshua....Still looking for 2 Full Members and 1 Hog/ Coyote Member. 

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Bruz (Apr 10, 2011)

Two more birds down...Young man's first birds with a single shot!!!
Ronnie took one of the youngsters out at Outlaw this morning....Saw 12 Deer and 15 Turkey....Stevie took one shot to down his first 2 birds.

Congrats to the young man....He was so tore up from the 45 minute wait as they watched 5 birds come around a field edge that he was trembling after the shot....His Dad said he is now Hooked For Life at 11 years old:tampa::exactly:






Bruz


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 10, 2011)

Good looking turkey Robert......Congrats Looks like you have a fine operation going on down there. I enjoyed looking at your pictures of the kids having a good time, that is what it is about. Good luck filling your openings.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 15, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Good looking turkey Robert......Congrats Looks like you have a fine operation going on down there. I enjoyed looking at your pictures of the kids having a good time, that is what it is about. Good luck filling your openings.



Thanks UD.....Hopefully we will fill up by next week....Still have openings for those interested.

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Apr 19, 2011)

TTY......need some members.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 29, 2011)

TTT....Still looking for a few good Families and time is running out.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 30, 2011)

Uppppppp


----------



## Bruz (May 2, 2011)

Showing the property for the last time on May 14th and 15th.


----------



## Bruz (May 15, 2011)

Back Up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benosmose (May 18, 2011)

What river is it the oconee and if so are you able to get to it to fish


----------



## Bruz (May 19, 2011)

It's the Ohoopee and yes we do fish it.....
















Bruz


----------



## Bruz (May 27, 2011)

Welcome to our newest members....still looking for 2 full members and a Hog Member. 

I can be reached at 770-596-7010.

Robert


----------



## a-mc (May 27, 2011)

I am very happy to see the way this club is being ran, I have lived a few hundred yards from yalls camp my entire life and I am very happy to see a decent group of hunters in our area. For years I have seen many come and go in Washington and Johnson county that came to stay drunk and shoot deer at night, but it seems as that is becoming more and more of a thing of the past. Robert we have talked once or twice, but I know Mr. Ronnie well and he is a jam up guy. This club will make someones family a pleasurable place to hunt and I hope this tradition continues, I feel much better having my nephews in the woods with me knowing I have responsible neighbors on the property next to us. I have known the owner of the property as long as I can remember and I will promise anyone that Mr.Ray is as fine of a fellow as they come. Good luck getting new members, and I'll be on the hill if yall need anything.


----------



## Bruz (May 27, 2011)

a-mc said:


> I am very happy to see the way this club is being ran, I have lived a few hundred yards from yalls camp my entire life and I am very happy to see a decent group of hunters in our area. For years I have seen many come and go in Washington and Johnson county that came to stay drunk and shoot deer at night, but it seems as that is becoming more and more of a thing of the past. Robert we have talked once or twice, but I know Mr. Ronnie well and he is a jam up guy. This club will make someones family a pleasurable place to hunt and I hope this tradition continues, I feel much better having my nephews in the woods with me knowing I have responsible neighbors on the property next to us. I have known the owner of the property as long as I can remember and I will promise anyone that Mr.Ray is as fine of a fellow as they come. Good luck getting new members, and I'll be on the hill if yall need anything.




I assume this is Alex and if not sorry for the confusion. 

I really appreciate the kind words from our neighors at our home away from home. I tell everyone that this club isnt about the land or the animals....its about the people. The landowners,members and neighbors we have are a blessing. This will hopefully be my hunting spot when I get gray.

Thanks again and see you this Summer

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Jun 20, 2013)

To the top for 2013-2014

Search Keywords: Outlaw HC for many threads and Trail Cam Footage. 

This is a great piece of property with good neighbors,members and owners. 

Please Email me at Rbrookshire@me.com as I am working alot. 

Thanks

Robert


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 20, 2013)

This is a great club. I wish I still lived close enough to be a member. I've been out for a few years now and still haven't found a piece of property even as remotely nice as this.


----------



## Bruz (Jun 20, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> This is a great club. I wish I still lived close enough to be a member. I've been out for a few years now and still haven't found a piece of property even as remotely nice as this.



Thanks Ramage......I appreciate the kind words and the bump. 

Wish you were still in as well.....We are trying to lease the planted pines and clearcut across from the Ohoopee Tract. Third year clearcut should produce some deer. 

Bruz


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jun 21, 2013)

Bruz said:


> Thanks Ramage......I appreciate the kind words and the bump.
> 
> Wish you were still in as well.....We are trying to lease the planted pines and clearcut across from the Ohoopee Tract. Third year clearcut should produce some deer.
> 
> Bruz



Should be plenty of turkeys too. 

Not exaggerating I counted 50 something turkeys in one of these fields one morning about a month before turkey season. And for duck hunters, there were several evening sits that I would see literally hundreds of ducks piling into the swamp. Too bad I hadn't come to my senses yet at that time and been a duck hunter.


----------



## Bruz (Jun 21, 2013)

A few more pics....


----------



## Bruz (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome Jimmy/Gunsmoke32 and his Family to Outlaw HC


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks Robert. Looking forward to a great season!


----------



## Bruz (Aug 22, 2013)

To the Top!!!!

We need one more Family for this season !!!!!


----------



## Turkhunter (Dec 21, 2013)

Pm sent


----------

